# south Carolina deep sea fishing



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

going on vacation and want to go deep sea fishing . its kinda costly so i want to pick a good fishing captain/charter. I'll be around myrtle beach area, anybody with recommendations. or advice.


12-15 hr trip ranges from 1200 to 2400.


----------



## 225985 (Dec 29, 2015)

hopefully not this weekend with the tropical storm by SC


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Voyager Fishing Charters

Haven't been out for a long time but you can start here.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Storm wasn't to bad the weather today is great.


----------



## phazari (Jun 5, 2016)

Sounds badass... I'd love to go but too bad I'm all the way over here in California =\


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

I took a charter out of McClellanville, but that was years ago. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## guy74 (Dec 24, 2015)

I have no recommendations for that area but will tell you if you enjoy fishing, you'll love it.


----------

